# Tappan ice conditions?



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone checked the ice on Tappan lately? I've been thinking about heading down that way, but hate to make the drive for nothing. 

Thanks, AL


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just drove by Tappen, but did not get out of the car to test the ice. Looks like most of the shoreline is frozen with open spots in the middle.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

drilled a couple holes 2 1/2 3 inches i wouldnt trust the whole lake right now


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I was by the first bay by the dam on Monday and the ice looked pretty solid, but I did not go on it. I have a pond across from the dam and the ice was solid on Monday(we went ice skating). I would imagine by weekend the bays would be fishable


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

was past today and there was 2 guys out on the marina point about halfway to the other shore


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

alan farver said:


> was past today and there was 2 guys out on the marina point about halfway to the other shore


We fished that area Sunday,the ice was 4 to 5in. depending on snow cover. Too bad we couldn't find the fish.


----------

